# 3DMark 2001



## Overclocker (1. März 2003)

Sers Leutz,

mein Kumpel hat einen AMD Athlon XP 2100+ der in 3DMark 2001 5600 Punkte hat. Mein P4 2533 Mhz auch mit Geforce 2 MX 400 wie der von meinem Kumpel hat nur 3770 Punkte. An was kann das liegen? Normal müsste doch meiner besser sein. Wir haben den gleichen Arbeitsspeicher 256 MB und die gleiche Festplatte 80 GB. Außerdem habe ich meine Geforce 2 übertaktet. Warum ist der immer noch besser?
Kann man irgendwie tunen?

MfG

Overclocker


----------



## Jan Seifert (1. März 2003)

*piep* auf 3d mark!!!
Laufen die Spiele unterschiedlich?


----------



## Thomas Lindner (1. März 2003)

Wer glaubt bitte ernsthaft an diese Benchmarktests ???


----------



## Paule (2. März 2003)

wer glaubt bitte ernsthaft an eine kombination aus geforce 2 mx und nem p4 2553.....


----------



## tcppunk (17. März 2003)

Stimmt wie Verkanntet muss man eigentlich sein um sich sowas zu holen??? Naja Sind euere Karten vom gleiche hersteller, habt ihr die gleichen Betriebssysteme, habt ihr die gleichen Hintergrundprogramme und habt ihr die gleichen Treiber????;-) 




-----------------------------------------------------------------

Am rande ich hab en 1700+ und ne radeon 8500 für 115€
und mach 8645 Punkte


----------



## fluessig (20. März 2003)

Die armen Prozessoren, eure Grakas sind ein Trauerspiel. Und wenn ihr schon Benchmarks machen wollt, dann sollte es was reales sein, zB Q3A, da wisst ihr dann wirklich was abgeht.


----------



## Paule (20. März 2003)

ich selber werd mir für meinen zweit-pc noch ne gf3ti oder 4ti holen weil auch mein alter thunderbird mit meiner alten gf2mx400 total unterfordert is


----------



## Jamonit (22. März 2003)

mal eine frage.. warum sollte denn 3D-Mark keine vernünftigen Ergebnisse erzielen ? 
Ich weiß wohl, dass die neuen ATI besser abschneiden als die nVidia-Karten, weil Futurmark die Befehle der Nvidia-Karten rausgelassen hat, aber warum sollte 3D-Mark schlecht sein ?


----------



## Paule (22. März 2003)

ich dachte , dass das eher dran liegt , dass die nvidia karten noch kein direct X 9 unterstützen...was die neuen ATI's ja können


----------



## Jamonit (22. März 2003)

einmal das und futuremark hat die neuen Befehlsätze der nVidia Karten nicht vollständig eingebunden (z.B. die FX-Technologie)


----------



## tcppunk (23. März 2003)

Also ich will euch PROFIS ja nicht unterbrechen aber  
die rede ist vom 3dmark 2001, welcher noch gar kein directx9 brauch
sonder nur 8.1!!!


----------



## Paule (23. März 2003)

mensch tcppunk , das haste echt gut bemerkt 
ich denke , dass es klar war , dass díe jüngeren antworten eher dem 2003er mark zugingen...


----------

